# Nice reaction



## ramos333 (Mar 16, 2010)

Evening all,

Parked up in Tesco today when 3 school kids came over drooling!! Wow it's the top gear car!! I've played this on Gran Turismo!! Do you mind if we take some pictures! :smokin:

I've never known a car to get such nice attention.

What similar experience have you had when out and about? :chuckle:

Cheers,

Ramos


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Only had mine for 500 miles and draws a crowd and stares from tons of people wherever it goes...not the right car if you are a bit of a shrinking violet or dont want people looking at you thats for sure....have had people stop and take pics....give me thumbs up....couple of people have also asked me to put the foot down so they can hear it etc etc....


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

I had some lads in a Lexus begging me 'to do a wheelspin' - obviously not enough time at the lights to explain to them in detail how difficult that was going to be ;-) It does take 25 minutes to get petrol as the camera phones line up! Robbie wrapping Carbon splitter, side skirts and rear diffuser in Matte Carbon at the weekend which should set off the white nicely (and hide the car park scratches on the skirt)


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

ROG350Z said:


> I had some lads in a Lexus begging me 'to do a wheelspin' - obviously not enough time at the lights to explain to them in detail how difficult that was going to be ;-) It does take 25 minutes to get petrol as the camera phones line up! Robbie wrapping Carbon splitter, side skirts and rear diffuser in Matte Carbon at the weekend which should set off the white nicely (and hide the car park scratches on the skirt)


Not the rear spoiler Rog? Like that SpecV we saw......


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Naranja said:


> Not the rear spoiler Rog? Like that SpecV we saw......


Actually talked about it but decided to save that for the next visit! Can't do it all at once - would get too excited haha!


----------



## AL0481 (Dec 3, 2009)

I live in London and they seem pretty rare here (which I like) getting people asking to rev the engine which I say is not the strong point but just look at it I struggle to think of a car that looks more aggressive yet sleek the wheels and the brake callipers seems to be a particular favourite for the public

Love it!!!!


----------



## giggsy (Oct 13, 2007)

General thumbs up from public..
Great car! Now my gf says she needs 2 put make up on cos every1 stares at the car


----------



## T Rex (Mar 23, 2010)

Driving down Regents street on the weekend and had a group of lads literally run across the road to take pics! Road prescence of this car is awesome. Helps that you still dont see many around...


----------



## PhilP (Jan 3, 2010)

I was driving on the M6 a few weeks ago in the outside lane. As I was approaching a car in the middle lane the passenger stood up through the sunroof (at motorway speeds) with his SLR camera to take a pic. I did wonder for a sec what on earth he was doing.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Had only had mine less than an hour when i popped into Halfrauds for some top up oil (not needed yet before you ask) & had a yoof at the till state i was a jammy ****er having a new Skyline & then some old boy in the car park was looking the car over & made comment.

More recently the UK MD of SAP was caught oggling my motor which was nice as he gets driven around in a big old Lexus most of the time.

What i have found odd is why most people refer to it as a Skyline? Is this still the case with the GT-R as i thought with the R35 the Skyline monika was dropped?


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

because it has the R-series code on the chassis like R34 this is R35 maybe.

But I was parked at the BP on the motorway to get some Ultimate petrol and when I finished filling up my GT-R the shops young men asked too many questions about my car that I could stand there more then a hour talking with him.

And some Cyprus guy had also one and showed me some photos about his car.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

see the thread about the Asda charity day !!! orgasms and all !!!!


----------



## RodB (Mar 19, 2008)

I was pulling into my driveway when I saw 4 little kids- all from the same family- who live opposite and they all ,in unison, went "Oooooh!!". They sounded like the aliens from Toy Story. Cracked me up.


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

w8pmc said:


> What i have found odd is why most people refer to it as a Skyline? Is this still the case with the GT-R as i thought with the R35 the Skyline monika was dropped?


The skyline monika, i've stopped trying to explain. The reason being with a lot of so called uk petrol heads is that they associate the skyline tag as Nissans high performance car, because the only skyline models that were available in the uk were only available in the GT-R guise in this country.

Trying to explain to them that the nissan skyline name actually refers to a model range like BMW 3 series and that the old GT-Rs are like the M3 version of that model. Is a lot harder work than just nodding and agreeing.


----------



## scoobytypera (Jul 20, 2008)

1: @ tesco the other day and as we drove in a lad shouts "skyline... F**k me its a Skyline GTR"

2: driving along the road a guy (30's) looked at the car dropped jawed and took a double take and could see him walking backwards still looking


----------



## ramos333 (Mar 16, 2010)

PhilP said:


> I was driving on the M6 a few weeks ago in the outside lane. As I was approaching a car in the middle lane the passenger stood up through the sunroof (at motorway speeds) with his SLR camera to take a pic. I did wonder for a sec what on earth he was doing.


That is superb!!! :clap:


----------

